# need help with printing this design



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a design that a customer wants to proof before buying in bulk. I am looking for a company to outsource this logo to because of the many colors this design has. I think there are about 6 or 7 different colors. Can anyone point me in the right direction to who might be able to produce this design and send me a transfer because I have a heat press machine and can press it on myself.

Thanks,


----------



## arthurkay (Aug 3, 2012)

Why wont you just print the transfer yourself?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

And, knowing Bandidos myself, you don't want to mess up the job.


----------



## arthurkay (Aug 3, 2012)

Celtic said:


> And, knowing Bandidos myself, you don't want to mess up the job.




Lol thats what i was thinking!


----------



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Arthur,

My printer is a lexmark inkjet. I am not in the practice of printing transfers but was concerned that the quality would be comprimised. I have a roland 15inch cutter as well, but I guess in the end it just comes down to being a wimp about doing something half... you get the picture.


----------



## arthurkay (Aug 3, 2012)

I would suggest you buy a sample back of transfers for a few dollars and attempt to print it on your inkjet printer heat press it on a shirt maybe even wash it to see if the design holds and if the quality and color is still there after the wash do the whole job yourself and make a bigger profit. Try this link they have sample packs for $4.50 Inkjet Transfer Paper Samples


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Keep in mind that if you provide a heat transfer sample and you use a different method when your customer orders in bulk, (like screen printing) the result will look different. Another option is sending it out for DTG printing.


----------



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

Good Point!

Thanks


----------



## cajerok (Apr 5, 2012)

Makes Since, I will do it that way, just a little scared being this is not something that I am familiar with. I will let you know of the result.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Just a thought but I'd make sure the shirts are sanctioned by the club, that they are being ordered by Bandidos.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

